# Maybe just a little bit pregnant?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Saphia is due tomorrow and have only gained 23 grams, but look at that gigantic belly :shock:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just love that beach ball look of very pregnant mice. They're probably very uncomfortable, but I think they're just too cute!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Any babies yet?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, she had 11 big babies yesterday


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

What do you expect to get? More black?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mom is blue tan  The father is blue tan satin, both er Pp, so blue and silver pups are the expectation


----------



## PresqueVu (Mar 29, 2011)

wow - bet that was a relief considering the size of her!! congrats on the babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look good. How much are newborn pinkies supposed to weigh? Twenty three grams sounds like plenty weight for a litter plus the associated fluids and afterbirth.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have no idea what newborns weighs, but i have had other females almost as big as Saphia and they gained more weight than her and she's not small, her normal weight is 42 grams


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

lindberg4220 said:


> Mom is blue tan.


Oh ha, my bad! :lol: My computer monitor is sucky.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

wildrose said:


> lindberg4220 said:
> 
> 
> > Mom is blue tan.
> ...


Well, the picture is a bit dark too  :lol:


----------

